# hunting privledges taken away for more than 3 years?



## shogun (Nov 13, 2006)

friend got in trouble not tagging, and the judge last week took his hunting privledges away until 1-1-2011 (3.5 years). All I can see on the MDNR site is that hunting privledges can be taken away for UP TO 3 years. Anyone have any input on if this is posssilbe given the stated law?

Thanks in advance for refraining from the "got what he deserved" rhetoric comments.


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

sorry but.........."got what he deserved"


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Nine Milly said:


> sorry but.........."got what he deserved"


LOL :lol: Thats funny sorry.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Nine, I was thinking it, thank you for typing it! UP to 3 years is what he got. The sentence sounds legit to me.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Should have taken it away for more if you ask me


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

He got 3 years. This years season is over for him. It starts next season. The sentence is legit. I remember your last thread on this subject. He didn't tag two turkeys. He could have gotted worse. You won't be getting much sympathy from this crowd.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

shogun said:


> friend got in trouble not tagging, and the judge last week took his hunting privledges away until 1-1-2011 (3.5 years). All I can see on the MDNR site is that hunting privledges can be taken away for UP TO 3 years. Anyone have any input on if this is posssilbe given the stated law?
> 
> Thanks in advance for refraining from the "got what he deserved" rhetoric comments.


A judge can go outside the sentencing guidlines when the judge sees that the normal sentencing guidlines do not see fit for the crime. Every case is different. Every situation is different. Not knowing thepaticulars of your friends case, it is hard to say. I could not find the guidlines for this crime on the michigan state website. But if your friend has a problem or feels the punishment is to harsh the court system has the appeals system. He can appeal the judges ruling. You also don't state what type of animal he was in possession of that was not tagged. 

Also if you think about it the hunting seasons are labeled 2006-2007, 2007-2008, there for the sentence is with in the guidelines if you go by how the DNR has the seasons dated. 

Again if your friend feels he has been done unjustly by the court then he may appeal the courts decission. 

I aggree with the others on this, maybe next time when he can hunt legally again he will remember to tag his kill.


----------



## shogun (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks dan, I thought that since the law clearly states that it is up to three years the suspension should terminate after the turkey season in 2010, allowing him to be able to hunt deer the following fall.

Yeah, not looking for sympathy here, just some advice from the community.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Yup....he SHOULD know the rules, there are NO excuses not to.


----------



## shogun (Nov 13, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> A judge can go outside the sentencing guidlines when the judge sees that the normal sentencing guidlines do not see fit for the crime. Every case is different. Every situation is different. Not knowing thepaticulars of your friends case, it is hard to say. I could not find the guidlines for this crime on the michigan state website. But if your friend has a problem or feels the punishment is to harsh the court system has the appeals system. He can appeal the judges ruling. You also don't state what type of animal he was in possession of that was not tagged.
> 
> Also if you think about it the hunting seasons are labeled 2006-2007, 2007-2008, there for the sentence is with in the guidelines if you go by how the DNR has the seasons dated.
> 
> ...


Violations of turkey hunting regulations, including application violations,
are misdemeanors. Misdemeanors may be punishable by up to 90 days
imprisonment, $50 to $500 fines, or both, and license revocation for
up to three years. Reimbursement to the state for unlawful taking of a
wild turkey is $1,000 per animal. You can report all poaching by calling
800-292-7800


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14724-148682--,00.html
Regulations apply August 1, 2006 through July 31, 2007 unless otherwise noted.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Personally I think he got off easy.......Are you looking for someone to tell you that it should have only been 3 years instead of 3.5? Whats the difference?......Mack


----------



## shogun (Nov 13, 2006)

bigrackmack said:


> Personally I think he got off easy.......Are you looking for someone to tell you that it should have only been 3 years instead of 3.5? Whats the difference?......Mack


Just looking out for him on anything he can use. This was actually his first turkey hunt but his passion os for deer hunting. As I understand it, for the law to state up to 3 years then it shouldnt be extended beyond what the law states. He would at least be able to enjoy 2010 deer hunt if this was the case.


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

He could have probably received 6 years because he was caught with two illegal birds. They count full seasons. This years season is half over, that is why it is untill 1-1-2011. He should accept the sentence and learn from his mistakes. You play with fire......


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

I dont know any of you, but if someone is saying this guy has a prior DNR violation(s) maybe the judge saw fit to remind him no one is above the law.
Some folks just dont get it, the think its funny to violate and because (_____) is plentiful they should not tag or hunt without proper licenses.


----------



## shogun (Nov 13, 2006)

Rudi's Dad said:


> I dont know any of you, but if someone is saying this guy has a prior DNR violation(s) maybe the judge saw fit to remind him no one is above the law.
> Some folks just dont get it, the think its funny to violate and because (_____) is plentiful they should not tag or hunt without proper licenses.


No he doesnt have any priors.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

shogun said:


> Violations of turkey hunting regulations, including application violations,
> are misdemeanors. Misdemeanors may be punishable by up to 90 days
> imprisonment, $50 to $500 fines, or both, and license revocation for
> up to three years. Reimbursement to the state for unlawful taking of a
> ...


I was looking for mcl's on the michigan state legislature website. Looking for the actual law and punishment guidelines, not what the rule book says. The statement you have from the dnr website is taken from state law. I was unable to find the whole law. 

As for his passion for hunting, I guess he should go buy a good camera and hunt with that for the next three years. Taking some great pictures of what he could be filling his freezer with, instead he would be just getting some nice pictures. 

He is lucky I was not the judge because I would have made that part of his sentence, kinda like when some one kills some one in a car accident. The judge can order the person to carry a picture of the deseased for part of there sentence as a reminder.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

He is lucky he did not get consecutive punishment. 3 years for one bird, then another 3 years for the second bird. I think he should take his medicine and be happy about it, and never repeat his mistakes. People make mistakes, and we all have very strong feelings on here about violaters....I truly hope your friend gets his head out of his **** and learns from all of this.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

shogun said:


> friend got in trouble not tagging, and the judge last week took his hunting privledges away until 1-1-2011 (3.5 years). All I can see on the MDNR site is that hunting privledges can be taken away for UP TO 3 years. Anyone have any input on if this is posssilbe given the stated law?
> 
> Thanks in advance for refraining from the "got what he deserved" rhetoric comments.


I thought that you would have learned from your other thread that you will not find much sympathy for your "friend" let alone receive advice on how to skate around his sentence. If you want legal advice consult an attorney but don't expect us to refrain from saying he got what he deserved and maybe it should have been more.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

:lol: :gaga: 
This is ridiculous....what did you think people were going to say. Sorry you didn't get your question answered but come on. This sounds like one of those, I got this friend stories that the friend is the one doing the writing.


----------



## shogun (Nov 13, 2006)

jlcrss said:


> :lol: :gaga:
> This is ridiculous....what did you think people were going to say. Sorry you didn't get your question answered but come on. This sounds like one of those, I got this friend stories that the friend is the one doing the writing.


Im not some sissy that would come and say it was my friend if it was me. I have gotten so advice here both of posts as well as searching, and expected a little help on a question.


----------

